# *PhotoHeavy* Pictures of Honey! (Finally!)



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

I intended to get some pictures up sooner, but didn't have a chance to set up and upload to my photobucket until today. Anyway, here are the long awaited introductory pictures of Honey! Enjoy!








Honey was really excited to go home after our weekend away.









I was changing into my pajamas, set my clothes on my bed, turned around for maybe 10 seconds, and when I turned back around Honey had already taken up residence in what she must've thought was a nest I made for her.









*love*









My oh-so-pretty Honey right after I brought her home from the grooming salon.


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

Peeking out from under my comforter.









On the way home from the airport the first day I got her!









This is my most favorite picture of Honey EVER! That his her paw laying across my chest. She's such a snuggly, little dog and I LOVE it!

Enjoy! Sorry for the large picture sizes. I'm still trying to get a handle on this whole forum business.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh! honey is so cute and freaking adorable!!!!  she must of had so much fun.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww she still had my tag on her, she was so tiny! Here's the baby pictures:


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

Omg, Cam! She was so tiny! Not that she's huge now. 3.8 pounds isn't exactly chunky, lol! I don't remember ever seeing that picture of her in her crate from the day you brought her home. *love* Thanks for posting those!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures!! She is soooo cute!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a beautiful colour


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's completely adorable! Love her!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet, sweet girl. Love the pics!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

she is soo adorable! Love the lil baby pics! so sweet.


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

What a pretty baby! :love5:! In her baby pictures she looks like a little fox shes so gorgeous! I love how serene she looks when she sleeps <3 ! Congrats!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Isn't she darling!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

She's precious. Audrey has that little green dress too.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

what cute lil girl!! adore her lil face


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

she is just too sweet!....just like honey! haha


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww shes lovely.

Love the green cushion/bed thingy shes laying on x


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi little honey is makeing a fashion statement in her new dress she looks good in that color with her golden hair shes a doll


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a great color! I love it. Her coat is so pretty. She's just perfect!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What a bunch of cute pics!! She's beautiful!


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

One more picture that I forgot to post before that I love!








Hanging out in my car while my dad was seeing the eye doctor. Please pardon the mess and the somewhat scraggly fur! She was due for a brush out and the car was due for a cleaning! Lol.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

She is so cute. 
I have a Chi calender, and the March page has a picture of two sisters that look a lot like Honey. I love seeing the picture every morning.


----------

